# I have a new friend!



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

So while others on here are "stocking up" on puppies, I too found a new friend. Our governor, just yesterday, issued a stay-at-home order for the state of Florida. It begins in about 26 minutes. 

So here's the thing: My friend and I were talking about how I could get rid of the few roaches that showed up in my kitchen. I've been putting down bait and they seem to be gone, but 2 weeks later I see a couple more and go through the routine again. So I joked about getting a gecko and putting it in the cabinets and letting him eat the roaches. I was only half joking though. 

I did what I swore I'd never do again, and went on Craigslist. I was very curious to see what they were being sold for. I looked at many pictures and the prices were pretty high. Most of them over $100 up to about $180. I saw one picture that piqued my interest. He's a leopard gecko whose parents are "inferno carrot tail" and "Sunglow het eclipse'. He's really gorgeous. He is pretty sweet too. He had a long car ride between being brought to us meeting and then the almost hour long drive home.When I got him from the box to put him in the tank, he was pretty calm: cautious, but calm. That really impressed me. He's 6 months old. She gave me a suiper price on him... about 1/4 the price of others. 

So yes, I hurried and got a gecko before the stay at home order goes into effect. If you know me personally, you would know the last thing I ever wanted to have was any type of reptile. Not usually my thing. But I am so happy! It's going to be fun learning all I can about them. (I've already started the research before I got him so I knew what to get for his habitat). Oddly enough, for the fitst time since I was a child, I felt completely comfortable handling a gecko and was thrilled by it. I guess if it's the right fit it just is.

(I've typed this on my computer at work, and in a few minutes will have pictures up from my phone).
(NO he is not going to live in my cabinets and eat any roaches... he's in a 20 gallon tank for now).

So.... meet Echo the Gecko! (I am fully aware of just how cheesy that is lol!)


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

It wouldn’t let me edit my post, so here are the pics of Echo...


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi, Echo, nice to meet you! I know about those roaches😨!! Do you have the flying ones?? There was a house we lived in and almost every night my mom, dad, and older brother would have to take the brooms and swat them out of the air🤣!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Our cat would just catch them and play with them🤪😖


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Hi, Echo, nice to meet you! I know about those roaches😨!! Do you have the flying ones?? There was a house we lived in and almost every night my mom, dad, and older brother would have to take the brooms and swat them out of the air🤣!


I do get about 4-5 of the flying ones a year, but I have the small german roaches beginning to show up in my house. But every night? OMG I freak out at just one every few months lol. But Zeke, my protector, hunts them down, plays with and tortures it a bit and then kills it. Yay!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I think Echo the Gecko looks pretty cute.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

And the name is great


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I really HATE cockroaches, and the big flying ones most of all! Will Echo eat them if you drop them into his tank? And would they be safe, or might they have picked up poison elsewhere?

He is a handsome lad, and what a good idea to take on a fascinating new study while you have to be at home. I wonder if you can clicker train a gecko...


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

fjm said:


> I really HATE cockroaches, and the big flying ones most of all! Will Echo eat them if you drop them into his tank? And would they be safe, or might they have picked up poison elsewhere?
> 
> I wonder if you can clicker train a gecko...


I laughed well at the clicker training lol. 

I would imagine, since the roaches are coming from a neighbor, the roaches may have some poison on them? Yeah, probably no roaches for him. His main diet is crickets, and mealworms and waxworms. Don't know if he'd go for a roach, although I've heard frequently they are used just for that.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Very handsome boy. I hope he brings you a lot of enjoyment.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

He’s so cute.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

jojogal001 said:


> I do get about 4-5 of the flying ones a year, but I have the small german roaches beginning to show up in my house. But every night? OMG I freak out at just one every few months lol. But Zeke, my protector, hunts them down, plays with and tortures it a bit and then kills it. Yay!


Not the German roaches 😨!


jojogal001 said:


> I do get about 4-5 of the flying ones a year, but I have the small german roaches beginning to show up in my house. But every night? OMG I freak out at just one every few months lol. But Zeke, my protector, hunts them down, plays with and tortures it a bit and then kills it. Yay!


Ewwwwww😖😫. Lol! Oh, man, I would have liked to only freak out once a month! I can't stand the way the move their antennas😱. YAY, GOOD BOY ZEKE!!!!! my cat would do the exact same thing as Zeke, but not kill it and that also included other things that inside the house too!!


----------

